# Baby Boo's Eviction Thread *Updated Jan/13/11*



## Tanara

_I'm full term now my little girl, we are waiting for your arrival hoping you dont over cook  


December 14th 2010 - 37w2d

Dr's Appointment today baby is: 
-4/5 engaged (almost fully) 
-I'm 1-1.5 cms Dilated 
-50% effaced

Her heart rate was 160bpm, was monitored for 30 minutes with small contractions 3 in 10 minutes, lasting about 20 seconds long, not painful though. Having a ton of BH, back pain and pains in my pelvis.

I'm flooded with emotion, excited, nervous, scared, happy, unsure. 

December 15th 2010 - 37w3d
-Having alot of pain in my pelvis 
-Allot of back pain 
-Contracting when im standing or sitting, they aren't as intense when im laying down, but still there.

I got no sleep last night at all because of being completely uncomfortable, and had to go get groceries earlier and was having very intense pains in my pelvis, lower bump and in my cervix lol.

9:30 pm- These what i think are contractions (they aren't BH, not like the ones I've had my whole pregnancy) are not going away, I've laid down, drank a ton of water, had a warm bath had the heating pad on my back nothing that normally relives my BH and discomfort is helping.. I'm almost wondering If maybe I should be timing them and packing my hospital bag just in case lol.

I'm doing my Christmas shopping tomorrow so I would really be happy if you didnt come out tonight. Also your Daddy is very far away please stay put my little girl just for a few more days til after Daddy gets home 3

Contractions were timing 3 in ten minutes 20 seconds apart but stopped at 12am

December 16th 2010 - 

Contractions from 830 am til about 2pm, didn't time as i was at the mall in the city. 
continuing to have allot of back pain and discomfort but nothing i cant handle. 


December 17th 2010 -
So the contractions have still be persisting and this back ache is going to kill me, Icant lay down cause my hips and ribs hurt, cant sit cause my back it 10,000 x worse ughh.. 

Woke up at 6 am to my poor little boy crying, went in his room to check on him he threw up in his bed and was crying/coughing at the same time. So i got him a cup of water, laid him down in my bed, ended up taking him to the hospital (at 8am) because his breathing was scaring me. Got there they checked him over turns out hes got coupe(sp?) they had to give him steroids and everything, poor little boy doesn't look so good. So now i have to get up 2 times between 2-4am (that's when its the worst i guess) and check on him, yay for the little sleep i have being shortened more, hopefully he feels better =[

6pm - I have been having a constant back pain. Haven't really had time to lay down cause Taye's been sleeping so I have been taking advantage of cleaning the house and sitting on BNB LOL but I made my self a sandwich and I had a gush of discharge (tmi sorry ladies) Its not even close to the normal discharge I have but Ive been sitting here for about 20 minutes (after i changed my undies lol) and they aren't wet now, I'm guessing that means it wasn't my waters? I'm a little sketchy just because of how low she is my doctor told me to watch for a slow leak, or my waters breaking and her head covering the leak since she is right there. I don't want to go sit in the hospital unless I know it is cause I have to get a ride to the city that's 30 minutes away.. I think I'll wait and see if the wee contractions I have get any closer and stronger, they are only 1 in ten and 20 seconds, I can feel them but they are defiantly handle-able 

December 18th 2010 - 

I'm still having that leaking feeling but my undies aren't soaked just a wee bit damp all the time (sorry tmi) but I keep getting this leaking sensation? My grandmother said there is an odor? She said it smells like semen, But i dont think i know what semen smells like  Anyone know how I can be sure?

contractions aren't bad today yet (its only 11am here) 

December 20th 2010-

So i spend 6 hr's in 2 different hospitals got swabbed twice and they came back negative =[ But Both doctors I seen said she is fully engaged and i'm VERY soft down there so they would be surprised if i make it to my due date. I was monitored for a total of 3 hours and she is perfect. I was having minor contractions that i could only barely feel. But also allot of back pain. Still 1.5 cms dilated and 50% effaced.

December 21st 2010-

AND THE BACK PAIN CONTINUES =[ I had a prenatal today last one til after my due date (cause of the holidays.) I gained 1 pound in a week lol, I am 2.5 cms dilated and 65-70% effaced so I am progressing, my Dr said i am very very soft and is very shocked i'm not having stronger contractions. Baby Boos heart rate was 164bpm. I walked around the mall for 3 hours finishing Christmas shopping, hoping maybe that will help dilate me a little more. Or get something going. 

January 4th 2011-

Doctors appointment today, I'm 2.5-3cms dilated, 80% effaced. I guess its all swollen down there lol, which is suppose to be a good sign. She literally can't possibly get any lower down without coming out. I am the perfect candidate for the sweep to work (god i forgot how painful those stupid things are). I've been having cramping and back pain since i got home. Just went to the Loo and i'm losing my plug which is good cause that means the sweep is doing something. I didn't lose my plug until 3 hrs before i had taye so I'm hoping that means something is going to start to happen. I thought i might have lost some of my plug before but I realize now it wasn't quite the same, its literally all coming now.. (sorry for the tmi lol) Fingers crossed cause i am so ready. 

Oh and i lost a pound LOL (i've gained 22lbs less than i did with my son Very proud of myself!!! )

January 5th 2011 -

Well My plug is completely gone now, there is nothing left hoping that means something. 

January 6th 2011 -
Had contractions all night, not strong enough to keep me awake but strong enough to wake me up ever once in a while. The contractions have continued into today along with back pain. My mom will be back in town tonight, I think this little girl is waiting for her grandma.. (Were naming LO after her) Please Baby girl mommy is begging you to come, I cant do the no sleep and pain anymore, I just want to meet my wee little baby boo already. Everyone is waiting to see your pretty little face 33 

230pm - I just went to the LOO, and was shocked to have another HUGE glob of my plug, it was more than yesterday, and it was a HUGE chunk yesterday i dont think its possible for there to be anymore, tmi but the glob was approx the size of my palm,  I really hope that with the combination of my back pain means something is happening. 

January 13th 2011 -

Okay so we drove into the city yesterday morning for my appointment, just to find out my Doctors office is closed til Friday. I didn't get a phone call or nothing, so we wasted our time going there. I literally had a break down. We ended up going to L&D because i had a really bad migraine and the health link wanted me to go get checked incase i had high blood pressure and to make sure LO was okay, so we went there about 5 30pm, Everything with Fayth is perfect, no a single concern. They sent us home and told us to contact our doctor in the morning because we weren't aware the office was closed this morning. 

So i went to bed, called my doctors office at 10am, and they are closed again today. I called L&D because they are concerned that im already 11 days overdue. Well they contacted the Doctor who is on call for my doctor (for her patients) and He wont do anything. So I got told again today to call my doctors office tomorrow.. 

I feel like breaking down, they dont even have an induction day set for me, so I'm being told earliest ill be induced is monday. So ill be 15 days over due. I haven't slept in over a week and a half more than an hour or two, im getting contractions but they aren't sustaining any regularity. I'm so disappointed in my body. _


----------



## cabbagebaby

im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)


----------



## Tanara

cabbagebaby said:


> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)

_
 I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.

I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _


----------



## Tanara

_updated! _


----------



## holly2234

I was gonna say i hope things speed up! But then i read your OH isnt back for 9 days! So i hope she makes an arrival in perfect time for your OH to be there but no waiting around either :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_I talked to him last night and he is fully aware of everything hes already talked to his super and they are prepared for him to leave at anytime. 

As bad as it is all i can think about is wanting to DTD one more time at least before shes here. He's been gone working since nov 23rd. Is that just terrible?_


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tanara said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)
> 
> _
> I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.
> 
> I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _Click to expand...

:thumbup:The Pain Shall Be Worth It In The End :flower: Hopefully It Means I Get To Meet My Little Boy Soon To :D Everyones Says He's Gunna Come On Christmas lol And Hopefully She Stays Put For 9 Days Then :)


----------



## holly2234

Not terrible at all! Wonder if his boss would be prepared to let him leave for one last session before the birth :haha:


----------



## Tanara

cabbagebaby said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)
> 
> _
> I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.
> 
> I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:The Pain Shall Be Worth It In The End :flower: Hopefully It Means I Get To Meet My Little Boy Soon To :D Everyones Says He's Gunna Come On Christmas lol And Hopefully She Stays Put For 9 Days Then :)Click to expand...

_I'm really hoping she stays put til new years, but with all the added pain i've been having today I dont think she will. _


----------



## Tanara

holly2234 said:


> Not terrible at all! Wonder if his boss would be prepared to let him leave for one last session before the birth :haha:

_Probably not, he might only be working til the 19th though _


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tanara said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)
> 
> _
> I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.
> 
> I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:The Pain Shall Be Worth It In The End :flower: Hopefully It Means I Get To Meet My Little Boy Soon To :D Everyones Says He's Gunna Come On Christmas lol And Hopefully She Stays Put For 9 Days Then :)Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm really hoping she stays put til new years, but with all the added pain i've been having today I dont think she will. _Click to expand...

:hugs:Not Goood Hopefully She Will Be A GoodGirl :)


----------



## Tanara

cabbagebaby said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)
> 
> _
> I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.
> 
> I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:The Pain Shall Be Worth It In The End :flower: Hopefully It Means I Get To Meet My Little Boy Soon To :D Everyones Says He's Gunna Come On Christmas lol And Hopefully She Stays Put For 9 Days Then :)Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm really hoping she stays put til new years, but with all the added pain i've been having today I dont think she will. _Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Not Goood Hopefully She Will Be A GoodGirl :)Click to expand...

_Lol, i'm defiantly a hormonal pregnant woman who doesn't know what she wants _


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
I have had this pain for 11days now :(
Hope it eases hunny
:dust:
xxx


----------



## cabbagebaby

Tanara said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> im 3/5 engaged and i loads of bh and back pain and pelvis pain to :( it hurts ! not long to go tho :)
> 
> _
> I feel your pain hun, defiantly not a fan of this pain but at last I know it means I get to meet my beautiful little girl soon.
> 
> I talked to my OH he told me to keep my cervix shut til he gets home in 9 days _Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:The Pain Shall Be Worth It In The End :flower: Hopefully It Means I Get To Meet My Little Boy Soon To :D Everyones Says He's Gunna Come On Christmas lol And Hopefully She Stays Put For 9 Days Then :)Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm really hoping she stays put til new years, but with all the added pain i've been having today I dont think she will. _Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Not Goood Hopefully She Will Be A GoodGirl :)Click to expand...
> 
> _Lol, i'm defiantly a hormonal pregnant woman who doesn't know what she wants _Click to expand...

Lol , i know exactly what you mean :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope she stays put until her daddy comes home & you get your shopping sorted!
If not, at least you have an excuse as to why you haven't bought Christmas presents :lol:


----------



## Tanara

_The contractions stopped about 12am, they were timing 2 in ten and 20ish seconds long but they were super uncomfortable, same pains this morning from 830am - 2pm but I managed to fight threw it and get ALL my shopping done! _


----------



## Tanara

_Update_


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs:
Hope all is well and you don't have too long like this :)
When are you hoping Fayth will arrive??
xxx


----------



## Tanara

_Well My OH is home in 6 days, but I have another appointment on the 21st and my doctor is going to see if i progressed any then were going from there because she is on hoildays from the 24-2, so i wont see her until the fouth if i make it there lol. She is really wanting me to go in before her holidays (cause either way she will be delivering Fayth, well unless i need a c-section cause she cant do those)

I'm still really hoping she comes on New Years, I think it would be neat to have both my kids born on Holidays. _


----------



## mayb_baby

Awwwh It would be nice but I wouldn't fancy being in the hospital on New Years 
I really want my little man now, I'm really impatent got I sooo hate the consistency of the pain. Sometimes it's bareable like when I was shoppingwith mum I was OK and never mentioned it on the way home it was worse but I was still OK. Later that night I was crying my eyes out lol 
xxx


----------



## Tanara

_I can handle the other pain its the back pain, I spend alot of time in the bath tub but thats killing my skin. I honestly dont mind when she comes, I'm almost 38 weeks so I'm just hoping she makes an appearance, I could use a little sleep and my OH's help. 

Not to mention is worse cause every night when I talk to my OH he is always "hunny are you gonna have her soon?" " i wanna meet my little girl already" and every time I call ANYONE the first thing they say is "Is everything okay, babies okay? are you in labor" its like i think if i was in labor I would be telling whom ever to get the hell over here and get me to the hospital lol.

My only other reason for not wanting her right now is cause my birthdays on the 12th and I always hated how close it was to Christmas, It seemed like I could never have a good Birthday party cause everyone was always busy. I dont want that for her._


----------



## mayb_baby

Lower back pain is a BITCH!!!!


----------



## Tanara

_I swore I wasn't going to start trying to naturally induce til 5 days before my Due date, but I honestly think im going to start the easy things like raspberry leaf tea and bouncing on the birthing ball, if she holds out til new years or whenever than I know that's when she was ment to come, if not I will be thanking god that this pain is gone lol

I do really want my OH home, and i do want to "knock boots" but if i dont its not going to kill me._


----------



## mayb_baby

Raspberry leaf tea is rotten :(


----------



## Tanara

_Well OH's cousin just had her LO on the 4th and thats all she did was the tea and the birthing ball, I'm hoping i'll get some luck._


----------



## Tanara

_updated_


----------



## kattsmiles

Lol without sounding gross or perverted... semen has a salty / bleachy odor to it. ...Yeah

I really hope your little princess comes soon! Sounds like you're reallyy really close.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Haha, Is it not terrible that i am having my second child and i dont know what it smells like. 

It has a very harsh salty odor, but I dont think it smells bleachy... Should i just be waiting for some contractions? My dr is concerned with me having back Labor because LO is back to back most the time.. _


----------



## kattsmiles

Tanara said:


> _Haha, Is it not terrible that i am having my second child and i dont know what it smells like.
> 
> It has a very harsh salty odor, but I dont think it smells bleachy... Should i just be waiting for some contractions? My dr is concerned with me having back Labor because LO is back to back most the time.. _

So it doesn't smell like urine or water? I'd call your Dr. and just run it by him / her. It really sounds like you're in slow / early labor. That's how my labor started. Horrrrrrible and frustrating. 

I experienced back labor towards the end of my labor and it was absolutely awful. The stomach contractions were not nearly as bad :wacko:. I hope she flips around for you! :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_Its defiantly not urine (that's a smell i'm familiar with since potty training Taye) And I don't think its water. The shitty thing is I cant contact my doctor til Monday (she doesn't work on the weekends) So i would have to go to the hospital, which is 30 minutes away so if I go in I want to be sure before i go._


----------



## kattsmiles

Oy, I forgot it was Saturday. I'm losing track of time.

I hear ya. I was sent home countless times because I was in slow labor and wasn't progressing and they couldn't do anything to help me along until I was 39 weeks. Waste of gas and energy. 

I seriously do think you might have a small leak though. I was checked to see if I had a leak at 36 weeks at the hospital because I dropped so suddenly and was measuring 3 weeks behind. I did have a lot of the leaky feeling you described but was told it was nothing. When my Dr. finally gave in and broke my waters when I began to stall at 6cm, I was already told they were half ruptured. So I'm thinking that it's possible I /did/ have a small leak and their silly PH test at the hospital was wrong. My contractions didn't start until a week after the leaky feeling began. 

And this is totally irrelevant but I remember when you had people guessing the gender off your bump when you were like 18/19 weeks. It's crazy that time went by so fast lol.


----------



## EffyKat

:dust: :dust: :dust: Here is some labour dust just to help you along :D :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_=] So I went over to OH's moms, she called him and told him she is pretty sure im going to have LO within a few days, I put a pad on and if i was leaking im not as much so I'm not sure my waters went. But OH will be home by 11pm Then i guess its lots of "making love" and bouncing on the birthing ball for me cause he wants her out lol. _


----------



## kattsmiles

Tanara said:


> _=] So I went over to OH's moms, she called him and told him she is pretty sure im going to have LO within a few days, I put a pad on and if i was leaking im not as much so I'm not sure my waters went. But OH will be home by 11pm Then i guess its lots of "making love" and bouncing on the birthing ball for me cause he wants her out lol. _

Lol I'm betting you won't make it till next weekend. :p


----------



## Tanara

_I have a really really tight feeling in my belly, and terrrrriibllee back pain, worse than its been this whole pregnancy =[_


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara, my water smelled kind of sweet..it was weird.
Also, Finn was so low that his head was plugging the water from just gushing, but everytime I got to the top of a contraction I would get a pretty good sized gush, since baby was being forced to move a bit!

Just things to look out for! I feel like you'll probably be going soon...


----------



## Tanara

_Thats what I'm worried about because she is so low down I think I might have a slow leak and she is just blocking it, But i also think i'm having back labor because I havent had any contractions in my tummy but my back is filled with sharp shooting pains. It is constant but it gets worse then better then worse ect.

My bestfriend told me to lay on my back with a pillow under my legs for 20 minutes if I stood up and felt a gush it could be my waters so i did and i did feel a small amount but I honestly dont want to go to the hospital incase im at least 95% sure... 

And i put a pad on about 30 minutes ago and it smells sweet/salty, its a total weird smell, I know my regular discharge doesn't have any odor..

I just dont want to be one of those crazy people who go in for nothing, but i'm not concerned Taye is with OH's mom and Oh should be here soon so I'm fine to wait for contractions, or some big sign cause I dont have to wait four hours for OH to come home now._


----------



## vinteenage

Definitely sounds like your water to me hon. That sounds a lot like how it was when my water broke. It wasn't clearly my water at first (though I did later get a bunch of huge gushes...I had a ridiculous amount of water, the midwife broke yet ANOTHER bunch while I was in labor).

Is your OH home this evening? I'd definitely head to the hospital just to be safe, better that then end up with some type of infection!


----------



## Tanara

_I just dont want to go there and then get sent home cause thats 30-40 minutes each way (the roads are bad here)

My grandma on my moms side had back labor with both her girls
my mom had back labor with me
and my moms sister had back labor with her daughter

none of them knew they were in labor because they just had back pain thats why I'm a little scared, countering I've had so much back pain. I'll see what OH says when he gets here he will probably drag me to the hospital anyways 

Edit: its funny to think you had lots of water you were always soo wee_


----------



## AriannasMama

When my waters broke at first I heard and felt a small pop, then a small gush of fluids, then it was just a slow leak...I put a pad on and it didn't have a smell.


----------



## Tanara

_Is it safe to have intercourse if your waters have gone? _


----------



## kattsmiles

I don't think so, no. I think it is advised not to have sex when the waters begin to break / have broken because of the risk of bacteria and infection.


----------



## x__amour

I heard that's a big no, no! Just because the water is the last form of protection the baby has, once that's gone they are open to anything and everything! That's why they like you to deliver in the 24 hours after your water has broken!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tanara

_Haha Okay good to know, I didnt think you were suppose to. Thanks Ladies, If i dont let you know whats going on tonight I will tomorrow. Anyone who has me on face book I will probably just be updating there if i do go into Labor so anyone who wants to post here for me that would be awesome. Back pain is still intense but still no contractions =[_


----------



## MissMamma

I dont really know hun as my waters popped and came out in a gush. I didnt have much though. Can you call your birth centre rather than going in to get some advice? Ooh its sounds imminent though *exciting*


----------



## Tanara

_Well I had that damp gross feeling all night (OH woke up at 4am for work then finally got home at midnight so he REALLY didn't want to sit at the hospital unless i needed to go)

So anyways when i got up this morning I felt a gush and it went down my leg, I have a pad on but I swear im not crazy and can feel waters leaking, and It defiantly smells sweet. I could smell it just changing my clothes. OH left to pick up his car from the city before this happened, I just called him and he told me to keep him updated and that he will be home as soon as possible. I'm really thinking I'm gonna get him to take me to the hospital. _


----------



## Tanara

_So Oh is in the city and his freaking car wont start so he has to wait for his Friend to come bring him cables and give him a boost... So he could be anywhere from an hour to two =[_


----------



## lauram_92

Are you going into the hospital then?
I hope she comes soon for you :dust:

Are you more scared about the labour this time because you know whats going to happen, or more relaxed because you have already been through it all? :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_When ever my OH gets home, i'm still waiting on him. I've been bouncing on the birthing ball all morning, well more aless sitting but when i stand i can feel a leak so i am really sure they have gone.. 

I'm honestly not feeling anything right now, i'm kinda in limbo, But i'm honestly not scared at all, I did it with no meds with my son who was 9lbs so i know i can do it, once i actually go into labor i will just be excited_


----------



## lauram_92

Ah I am excited for you :D :dust:

Wow, no painkillers with a 9lbs baby.. You must be strong :D I want to do it with as little painkillers as possible, but I'll probably end up taking everything.. I just don't like the idea of lying there in pain waiting to dilate.. :(


----------



## Tanara

_If you go in with the mindset your not going to take meds you probably wont, just don't phyc yourself out. _


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah I have no idea what to expect really.. I am sitting with the tv remote on my belly watching it bob up and down.. Thats how bored I am..


----------



## Tanara

_Haha awhh my LO is lazy she never moves just rolls and pushes her butt out _


----------



## lauram_92

I get lots of movement at night, not so much during the day. Like from seven - eight at night he is usually active during that time.. And then from ten - eleven at night..

I always feel like he is pushing/kicking too hard for his little feet and hands to handle.. :(


----------



## Tanara

_Yeah my daughter is just a lazy booger. Shes only super active when her daddy is home lol_


----------



## lauram_92

Haha, aww. I bet you're so excited to meet her. Is Taye looking forward to being a big brother? :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Ahh, I hope this is it for you. :D


----------



## mayb_baby

I have that leaking sensation but not too wet just a little bit damp I dno what it is either xxx


----------



## kattsmiles

Any news?


----------



## Tanara

_Updated_


----------



## Tanara

_Taye is VERY excited to be a big brother, although we rough play with him alot (obviously I dont do anything that could hurt me or baby lol) so I am concerned with how crazy he is but i'm sure he will understand to be careful.

@mayb_baby It's apparently just discharge, My discharge is pooling thats why i was getting the "gush" sensations _


----------



## lauram_92

:dust: atleast you're progressing so you know she is on her way! :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_=] Nothing going on today, Still have the back pain and light contractions but nothing I cant deal with... =[_


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hang in there, dear! Not much longer until you're holding little Fayth in your arms :flower: All the pain will be well worth it :) xx


----------



## MissMamma

seriously not long now!!! eek...i'm so excited for you. Has anything happened today?..xx


----------



## Tanara

_Still nothing =[ Just pain._


----------



## x__amour

:dust:


----------



## Tanara

_I had alot of cramping from like 9pm- i fell asleep around 1am and I was REALLY hoping it was going to get strong, nope woke up this morning and i still have the cramping but its less strong /cry. _


----------



## MissMamma

did she come in time for christmas?? :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Me and OH have been doing EVERYTHING we can.. nothing seems to be helping! But thanks for the dust Ladies!_


----------



## MissMamma

maybe she's gna come tomorrow!!! i swear that sex brought on my bubs :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_We have been banging like monkeys, doesn't seem to be doing anything, I reallyhope she doesnt come tomorrow I dont want her to have to share her birthday with Christmas. But i do want her outso either way ill be happy.

I just want her in my arms_


----------



## MissMamma

pmsl @ banging like monkeys! :haha:
awh hun i hope she doesnt decide to keep you waiting :(
is today christmas for you or is it tomorrow?


----------



## lauram_92

:dust: come on fayth :D


----------



## ShelbyLee

im surprised they didnt send you to l&d! i wasnt even 2.5 dialated when they gave me my epi. and i was only 50% effaced.

good luck to you!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Today was Christmas, was a VERY long day, i had cramps all day so i'm hoping after knocking boot tonight maybe something will happen. OH still wants her New Years but i just cant do the back pain no more._


----------



## xCookieDough

Aw I hope she comes soon hun, the back pain must be really bad ]=, maybe she will come today! Boxing Day, it's a great day for a birthday! (partly bias as mine is today ahaha), let's hope she makes her appearance soon! keep knocking boots!! hehe
XO


----------



## Tanara

_I had allot of cramping yesterday, the cramping and tightening continued in last night, OH and I walked to the gas station just to see if that would help any, I thought something was happening since my WHOLE bump was very tight and the cramping got intense. One we got home we knocked boots and then i went to bed.... Yeah i woke up with minor cramping and back pain but it is just depressing I just feel like shes never coming. _


----------



## lauram_92

:dust:
chin up, won't be long :D still six days until you're due :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Anything new?
:dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Still nothing =[ I'm not on the computer much when my OH is home, so anyone wondering whats going on feel free to add my facebook, i update on there lots cause I can just change my status from my phone, also OH will be posting on my wall when she finally decides to come 

Facebook

Still having cramping, back pain and alot of discomfort, starting to waddle now  NESTING LIKE CRAZZZZY!_


----------



## MissMamma

ohmigosh i sooo thought you would of had her by now!
o well at least she doesnt have to share her birthday with christmas...hope she doesnt suddenly decide to keep you waiting now! :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Shes a stubborn little terd like her daddy, I am so seriously done being pregnant though ugh._


----------



## MissMamma

she'll be here before you know it hun :hugs:


----------



## Tanara

_Thats what my OH keeps saying and i know its true i am just so uncomfortable and im not getting any sleep and always in pain and i just want this to be over lol... I complain so much, i feel bad for my OH _


----------



## FayDanielle

A 2011 baby?!!!
Hope Fayth doesnt keep you waiting too long xx


----------



## Tanara

_Contractions for the last 3 days, they were terrible last night from probably 9pm-4am I was so convinced I was going to have her then of course they died off.. I've been having irregular contractions since 12pm I'm sooooooo uncomfortable and it hurts to move or do anything. I am so ready to have her anytime.

I went out for new years with my OH to his friends, I swear i've never had my belly poked and touched so much in one night, everyone is so completely fascinated with my bump. Not to mention i dont think i have been told to have the baby by so many people, everyone was all over me to have her last night. 

Were going to be those people who have 100 people in the waiting room at the hospital LOL._


----------



## MissMamma

happy due day :D
i hope the reason you're not on is because she's on her way here :dust:


----------



## kattsmiles

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Happy Due date!​
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Still nothing, I have a doctors appointment tomorrow, Were hoping a sweep will do something. I have the contractions but they are so irregular, It's frustrating because I am in constant pain between the contractions and back pain and yet nothing is coming of it. 

I swear she cant get any lower without coming out of me _


----------



## lauram_92

:dust: come on fayth :dust:


----------



## Tanara

:flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust:
Come on Fayth
xxx


----------



## MissMamma

come on fayth :dust:
hope the sweep gets things moving..xx


----------



## Tanara

_Updated for those who haven't seen facebook already LOL._


----------



## MissMamma

Is she here yet?!!


----------



## Tanara

_Noppe =[ Still waiting but i lost the last bit of my plug. and ive been crampy and had alot of back pain so im hoping something happens_


----------



## MissMamma

come on fayth, tonight is the night. it must be.

god if i'm getting impatient i cant imagine how you're feeling! :haha:

what kind of birth would you like?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Haha, i think im getting more annoyed with my family and friends calling 20x a day to see if im in labor lol. I keep telling everyone ill let them know were not just gonna disappear and go have her and not tell anyone lol.

I just want a quick labor, like under 5 hrs and no medication which i already dont have that option i told the nurses when i did my pre admittance that if i do ask for an epi to tell me its to late and they cant give it to me, even if its a lye because i do not want it. i did it once without i would like to do it again.

Oh and i dont want to have a BM while giving birth lol, _


----------



## MissMamma

i felt so empowered after having a drug free birth! I loved it.
I hope you get what you want hun and i hope you get it soon :hugs:


----------



## Tanara

_Me too, I am starting to get grumpy with my body lol. Poor OH dealing with my being pissy all the time. 

I want to be able to get up and walk around right after. and have a shower right away this time lol._


----------



## MissMamma

oh yea thats one hing i'm demanding if theres a next time. i had to have a bath after?! who wants to sit in a bath after giving birth, it was like bathing in blood :sick:


----------



## Tanara

_Really? They make you shower here, within 5 hrs after birth. I plan on breastfeeding as soon as i can after i have her, then i will be straight into the showers then ill relax after that. No way im sitting in all that stuff this time. I had my son two hours away and they wouldnt let me get up, shower or walk... I was so pissed off. _


----------



## lauram_92

:dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Updated for yesterday and today_


----------



## Tanara

updated again


----------



## happy-evie

oh wow...hope baby girl decides to appear very very soon...your definatly getting there, and u seem strong...i think id be running to the hospital at every new development lol...loads of baby dust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AriannasMama

Hope baby girl makes her appearance soon :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_I went once got stuck there for 6 hrs after that i told myself i wasn't going unless im sure im in labor.

and thanks, I really hope so too cause i dont know how much more of this i can take_


----------



## emmylou92

Fingers crosses baby Fayth come's soon :)


----------



## amandakelley

Been reading your updates on FB. :) Hope she comes soon! You've been through a long journey with these contractions. :dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks =] I really really want her to come soon, i just cant wait anymore. I think its just worse cause for almost 4 weeks ive been told anyday._


----------



## vinteenage

Holy cow! I ever had that much plug! I hope things are moving for you, I can't believe she hasnt arrived yet!


----------



## Tanara

_I am still sustaining the cramps, im defiantly in pre labor, but its not close enough to go to the hospital _


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Good luck babes x


----------



## rainbows_x

Any news?
Nothing on her Facebook for a couple days!


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh I hope it means she's here! :dust:


----------



## EffyKat

I have my fingers crossed for you.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## smatheson

hope she comes soon for you!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kattsmiles

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tanara

_Thanks Ladies still no LO, she just isnt coming out for anything. I'm starting to get really depressed I've done everything except caster oil (OH says i'm not aloud) and still nothing, Which sucks cause i have to contractions. 

Anyone know if im fully engaged and have been for 2 weeks, why my belly seems to be getting smaller?_


----------



## iLoveHair

If she stays in too long, wouldn't the doctors induce you?


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> _
> 
> Anyone know if im fully engaged and have been for 2 weeks, why my belly seems to be getting smaller?_

Youre sure youre not leaking fluid?

I suppose there's a chance your contractions are really shoving her down into the birth canal.


----------



## Tanara

_I go in to talk to my doctor about getting induced Wed, she said shes going to check me then ill probably get send straight to the hospital. 


And i honestly don't think i am, i haven't noticed the "gush" feeling or leaking, We finally have a day that it isn't blizzarding outside and were suppose to go to the city to see my mom, so i might go into the hospital, I just dont want to sit there for 6 hrs again then get sent home. _


----------



## Tanara

_Updated..._


----------



## SophieGrace

Aww hurry up little baby. xx


----------



## Tanara

_January babies seem to be very stubborn! _


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Aw I hope she comes soon for you


----------



## kattsmiles

Oh gosh, I can't even imagine what you are going through. I truly hope things get better shortly. I know this is cliché and won't make you feel better, but you know it'll be worth it in the end. Keep holding on :flow::dust:


----------



## Tanara

Shes was born this morning at 149am weighing 7lbs 11oz 20" long will update more when I get home just wanted to let everyone know


----------



## rainbows_x

Congratulations!! x


----------



## cabbagebaby

congratulations x


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats!


----------

